# ISO: 'The Shed' sauce(s)



## VaporTrail (Nov 10, 2007)

Ok, on a trip to my parent's house for my sister's wedding, I was introduced to some of the best BBQ I've ever had the privledge to pass on the highway (much less try). See my thread in the Road Forum for location/directions.

Put it this way: Myself, my fiance, my aunt, uncle, father and mother went to this place. Four samplers (two jumbo, two regular) were ordered (which is quite a lot of food). I wound up finishing off two of these in addition to eating more than half of what I started with (and I almost went looking for more ). In other words... GOOD BBQ. The sides were incredible as well.

Now if anyone happens to know of a "faux" Shed sauce... (or any recipies for thier sides...) or even a way to order the real thing(s) online (and ship it to Virginia) I'd be ever so grateful. 

I never thought I would experience withdrawal symptoms from a food...and here it is less than a week and I'm jonesing hard.


----------



## Katie H (Nov 10, 2007)

VaporTrail, look here  for  information on The Shed.  They have a "Store" listed but,  when I clicked on it, it said it was being developed.  Perhaps, in time, you will be able to buy sauce directly from them.

I understand what you mean about good barbecue.  We live in an area that has fabulous barbecue and can have it any time we want.


----------



## VaporTrail (Nov 24, 2007)

Yep, saw that, first place I looked. As I said, jonesing HARD. This was sort of a long-shot, last-ditch, forlorn-hope, shot-in-the-dark, attempt to see if someone out there had something to tide me over until I can get the goods from the source.

Gotta get the fix!  Sooner is better, and close is better than none.


----------



## Loprraine (Nov 24, 2007)

Can't help, but what kind of sauce was it?  Mustard, vinegar, north, south?    Love barbeque!


----------



## VaporTrail (Dec 2, 2007)

Southern style... I believe.

Had some vinegar in it I think.

Mostly was just BBQ ambrosia. It's that kind of sauce where you don't ponder what's in it when you're eating it, you're just looking for more. And after you're done, all you really remember is that it was *GOOD*. 

If I ever get a hold of a bottle (talking to my parents, trying to get them to ship me a bottle or three)I'll post an ingredient list...


----------

